# My latest book!



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

As some of you may know I am a writer as well as a taxidermist. I've written several articles for magazines and had one childrens book published before. This here is my 2nd work of fiction, titled "Spirit of the Fox" which will hopefully be available for purchase later this year, or early next year.

This story is about a fur farm raised fox that was released from his cage by radical animal activists. As he struggles to survive in the wild, he is being tracked by a local trapper who was hired by the fur farmer to bring him back alive. However this proves more challenging than anyone expects, and what starts out as a simple task becomes a difficult and somewhat brutal journey through the wilds of South Dakota. This book would be most appropriate for ages 12 and up.

As of now I'm not sure how much the book will cost (shouldn't be more than $15 I'm thinking) but if you'd like to pre-order a copy I can put your name on the list and send you more info when its ready!

Here is a preview of the cover:


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish you the very best of luck with your new release.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also best of luck.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Congratulation, very nice and I wish you well.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sure send me a note when they are finshed


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a geat read FLT, Will it be available for my NOOK


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting book. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll be sure to post updates as the project proceeds.

Youngdon, I'm not sure yet if it will be available for Nook. I am publishing this myself through Amazon's self-publishing service called CreateSpace, so it will likely be available as an e-book for Kindle at least. But I'll have to see if there are options for making it available through other ebook readers as well.

My previous book Wildwood has recently gone out of print, because its publisher went out of business and never contacted me about it and never even sent me any payments for the books that I did sell. I am still trying to get in contact with them and work this out. So I just didn't feel like going through all that again with another publisher, so I thought I'd just do this one myself!

Here's a sample of text from Spirit of the Fox, by the way:
https://www.createspace.com/pub/community/give.review.do?id=1086223


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A letter from a lawyer would do great wonders for you on collecting your royalties FLT do you know any that would be willing ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The preview was good Ellie, You had me wanting more.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> A letter from a lawyer would do great wonders for you on collecting your royalties FLT do you know any that would be willing ?


I think my mom knows some. She works a lot with writing and publishing, so we'll probably get it worked out.

And glad you liked the preview!


----------

